# Fungal infection



## Bostonmomma (May 19, 2013)

Hi there I am a new hedgie owner only since April 25...I got this weird rash on my hand and went to doctor...he told me that my hedgie may have given me a fungal infection and I am now on anti biotics has anyone hear of this before?? He is super clean I bath his feet once a week and clean cage every day and completely clean it every 2 weeks


----------



## kurai18 (Aug 31, 2009)

The hedgie might have had the infection before you got him since you've only had him for a month or so.
After a month of getting Pineapple from a breeder, she started losing quills and fur and scratching a lot 
and I took her to the vet because it seemed like something more than regular quilling and she was diagnosed with ringworm, a fungal infection common in cats,
which hedgies are also pretty susceptible to.
Initially I thought it was my fault because I let her play outside in the garden but then someone else posted on the forum around the same time about ringworms
and I found out she got her hedgehog from the same breeder.
Humans are also susceptible to ringworm as well, and the vet told me that I should be very careful handling her since about 90% of the time owners will get infected from their pets.
I had to sanitize every inch of her playpen, boiled her blankets and pouches, and avoided touching her with my bare skin for a couple of weeks.
I also designated clothes specifically for playing with her and washed them separately from my regular clothes.
Luckily I didn't get infected but Pineapple had to take 0.1ml of Itraconazole per day for a couple of weeks and then she was totally fine.

You should really take your hedgie to the vet and have him checked out, especially if he is scratching or losing quills/fur.
Since you've been diagnosed with a fungal infection, If he didn't have it before, there is a possibility he might have gotten or will get infected from you.
And fungal cultures usually take about 2 weeks to get results so it's better to go sooner than later.


----------



## knucklesmommy (May 29, 2014)

I went on a walk with my hedgehogs baby.
I put her on my chest for about a half hour and then that baby ended up dieing of wobbly hedgehog syndrome.. but now I'm on my third week of this fungul infection where the baby was on my chest..just started getting it treated a week ago..the whole thing just sucks.


----------

